# Leichter BMX Vorbau



## Master | ChriZz (2. August 2005)

Moin Leute 
Ich such nen recht Leichten Vorbau ausm Bmx bereich 
Ich denk da an den:






der wiegt grad mal 248gramm...un dabei bei ner recht coolen optik 
Aber - hält die auch wirklich? kennt sich jemand damit aus?
Kennt ihr andere Leichte?


chriZz


----------



## derFisch (2. August 2005)

Flatpro fährt den und ist, soweit ich weiss, zufrieden. Der musste allerdings was friemeln, damit der sich nicht mehr verstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (2. August 2005)

als ich mein addict bekommen hab war da nen bmx mag dabei und son pro fährt den auch 
der ist von odyssey oda?


----------



## mr.onehand (2. August 2005)

Odysses Elementary Stem um genau zu sein. Aber das findet jeder mit Augen heraus.


----------



## Sele666 (2. August 2005)

jau der hält... kumpel fährt den auch und ist super zufriden...


----------



## Master | ChriZz (2. August 2005)

super ! ich danke euch leute ! da kauf ich den 
chriZz


----------



## Master | ChriZz (2. August 2005)

nur einwas - wie hoch ist die schaftklemmung?

chriZz


----------



## kater (2. August 2005)

Der Elementary hält sicherlich, aber mir wäre es dennoch zu gefährlich. Stell dir vor, die Schraube bricht nach einer harten Landung... Aua.

Dann lieber ein paar Gramm mehr und zum beispiel den Animal Jump Off oder S&M Redneck Lite kaufen.

Ausserdem darf der Gabelschaft nicht zu kurz sein, sonst funktioniert das Elementary System nicht richtig. Weiss gerade nicht mehr, wie lang... Sorry.


----------



## Flatpro (2. August 2005)

Master | ChriZz schrieb:
			
		

> nur einwas - wie hoch ist die schaftklemmung?
> 
> chriZz


3,6 cm


----------



## ZoMa (2. August 2005)

Scheiss Dragonfly Doozer Kaufen. Damn.


----------

